# Trani/diff fluids



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I changed my trani fluid to RedLine D4ATF and my diff fluid to RedLine 75W90 at 20,000 miles on my 2000 540/6sp when I swapped to the 3.15 diff and installed a SS.

I now have 40,000 miles and wonder if I should change these fluids again or wait longer? Dave Z recommends Royal Purple fluids and I also wonder if I should switch to Royal Purple? Are there advantages in using Royale Purple over Redline or Amsoil for that matter?

Thanks,

Steve D


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Steve D said:


> I changed my trani fluid to RedLine D4ATF and my diff fluid to RedLine 75W90 at 20,000 miles on my 2000 540/6sp when I swapped to the 3.15 diff and installed a SS.
> 
> I now have 40,000 miles and wonder if I should change these fluids again or wait longer? Dave Z recommends Royal Purple fluids and I also wonder if I should switch to Royal Purple? Are there advantages in using Royale Purple over Redline or Amsoil for that matter?
> 
> ...


Change as you see fit...20k seems like a good time to me. I think you can't go wrong with Red, Purp, or Am...they are all good.

Chris


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Steve D said:


> I changed my trani fluid to RedLine D4ATF and my diff fluid to RedLine 75W90 at 20,000 miles on my 2000 540/6sp when I swapped to the 3.15 diff and installed a SS.
> 
> I now have 40,000 miles and wonder if I should change these fluids again or wait longer? Dave Z recommends Royal Purple fluids and I also wonder if I should switch to Royal Purple? Are there advantages in using Royale Purple over Redline or Amsoil for that matter?


It would be interesting to switch to Royal Purple and see if you notice a difference. I haven't directly compared the two, but when I mentioned planning an experiment to swap my RP for the D4ATF, there were a couple posts and a private email telling me not to bother. They had all found a bigger improvement with RP over the D4ATF. So I decided to wait until some miles had elapsed and it was time to change the fluid based on usage and not as an experiment that I might quickly reverse. Too many other projects on the to-do list.

I'll probably try the Redline in another 10,000 miles or so.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Steve D said:


> I changed my trani fluid to RedLine D4ATF and my diff fluid to RedLine 75W90 at 20,000 miles on my 2000 540/6sp when I swapped to the 3.15 diff and installed a SS.
> 
> I now have 40,000 miles and wonder if I should change these fluids again or wait longer? Dave Z recommends Royal Purple fluids and I also wonder if I should switch to Royal Purple? Are there advantages in using Royale Purple over Redline or Amsoil for that matter?
> 
> ...


How many quorts of RP do you use for your transmission? Thanks


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> How many quorts of RP do you use for your transmission? Thanks


You need slightly less than two.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

I was just looking at the RP website. It seems that they reccommend "Max-Gear" for all 1998 and newer BMWs. Dave, I have heard you talk about "Synchromax" but what about the other. Which would work in my 2/98 build date 540i6?
Thanks
JB


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> I was just looking at the RP website. It seems that they reccommend "Max-Gear" for all 1998 and newer BMWs. Dave, I have heard you talk about "Synchromax" but what about the other. Which would work in my 2/98 build date 540i6?
> Thanks
> JB


In your tranny, you want SynchroMax. Here's a quote from their website:

Synchromax® Recommended for manual transmissions that specify automatic transmission fluid, multi-viscosity motor oil or straight grade motor oil.
That's us!

I've spoken with their engineers and they have been very specific that Synchromax, and not Max-Gear, is what we want for the 1997-2003 E39 5-speed and 6-speed manual tranny.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

How many quorts of diff oil do you use? :thumbup:


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Wow...thanks Dave. They should update their website... I almost ordered the wrong stuff!!!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> How many quorts of diff oil do you use? :thumbup:


I don't remember and I'm at the in-laws' for a couple days, so I can't look it up. Someone else will have to jump in here.

Merry Christmas in 8 minutes to those of you on the east coast!


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> In your tranny, you want SynchroMax. Here's a quote from their website:
> 
> Synchromax® Recommended for manual transmissions that specify automatic transmission fluid, multi-viscosity motor oil or straight grade motor oil.
> That's us!
> ...


Dave Z. or any other Royale Purple Synchromax user, any regrets? I am planning on putting it into my 6-speed in a month or so and I wanted to double check.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Malachi said:


> Dave Z. or any other Royale Purple Synchromax user, any regrets?


Yes. I should have liquidated my tech stocks in 2000.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Yes. I should have liquidated my tech stocks in 2000.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

About 2 qts right?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Bit under 2 quarts or right at about 2 liters.

Chris


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Malachi said:


> Dave Z. or any other Royale Purple Synchromax user, any regrets? I am planning on putting it into my 6-speed in a month or so and I wanted to double check.


I finally did it, and Royale Purple Synchromax make the shifting a lot smoother :thumbup: Thanks for the help!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Malachi said:


> I finally did it, and Royale Purple Synchromax make the shifting a lot smoother :thumbup: Thanks for the help!


Welcome to the smooth shifting club! 

Royal Purple Synchromax makes it especially easy when the temperature drops down to zero degrees like it did today. The cold water pipe to my upstairs bathroom is frozen, but at least the 540i/6 still shifts smoothly. Thankfully, the snow blower started up just now, in a dry run prior to the monstor snow storm we are supposed to get in a few hours. :yikes:


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

We already had that monster snow storm here in Tahoe a couple weeks ago. 6 feet of fresh white stuff is still piled high everywhere. My street is only one lane wide and I can't see around corners without sticking my nose out into traffic. Good luck.

I am planning to change to RP this spring (when it's more comfortable working on my car) so I'm happy to hear the good reports. I had read a few statements that Redline doesn't meet to TUV or other standards while Royal Purple does. I also read that some people have had problems their E36 transmissions and Redline. I think that is what I have heard anyway. I never did with my E36 M3, however.


----------

